# tree_items problem



## newart (22. Jan 2005)

hallo,
ich habe eine navigation aufgebaut. Bestehend aus:
index.html, tree_items.js, tree,js,tree_tpl.js

nun möchte ich aber nicht wie in diesem beispiel die verzeichnisstruktur definieren, sonder
sie sollte ausgelesen werden. ist dies möglich?

var TREE_ITEMS = [
['Window', 0,
['Description'],

]
];


----------



## Dreezard (23. Jan 2005)

Javascript ist nicht Java!


----------



## meez (23. Jan 2005)

Dreezard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Javascript ist nicht Java!


Nein? Schade....


----------



## Dreezard (23. Jan 2005)

Ich hoffe du meintest das jetzt ironisch. (Ja in diesem Forum MUSS man nachfragen :wink: )


----------

